# Stupid Lawyer Stories!



## Goin Home (Aug 15, 2021)

Did you hear about the stupid lawyer that became governor and then started promoting a lifesaving COVID-19 antibody treatment that is linked to millions of dollars in campaign donations he received from an investor in the company that manufactures the drugs???

You see, this is not a democrat governor, so he should know that he cannot get away with stuff like this and this may very well bring him down eventually - even possibly bring criminal chargers against him because they despise repub governors.

They though this governor was smart, but turns out after seeing this - not so much, otherwise he would not be dong things that suggest the possibility of pay for play which is what some in the news media are investigating against him now.

Read all about it here...








DeSantis Administration Pushes Back on ‘Irresponsible’ AP Hit Piece Linking COVID Treatment to Donor | National Review


The AP’s headline implies that DeSantis is promoting Regeneron to benefit a hedge fund run by one of his donors.




www.nationalreview.com





And also here...


https://www.yahoo.com/news/desantis-ap-smear-piece-linking-172420318.html


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Just so we're clear on your position here...

A company donates to a governor's campaign.
A pandemic hits the United States.
The company produces a treatment for early illness.
Hospitals report that patients do not know of this treatment option, or that it's free to them.
The governor of a state with a large retiree population hears of this from the hospitals.
And he's supposed to sit on the information so that he doesn't give the appearance of impropriety while citizens of his state, who could have benefited from this treatment, die?

Do I have that right?
That's what you would have preferred he do?
If I'm misrepresenting anything, please correct me.


----------



## Goin Home (Aug 15, 2021)

It has the "appearance" of wrong doing (pay for play) and you can bet the dems will be making hay out of this shortly.

He's slow for not realizing that hawking the products of a company that a big donor is heavily invested in will cause that donor to make more money, so it looks not only really bad, but looks like the gov is helping his buddy make mo money.

This is illegal ya know.

Dems get away with this sort of things all the time and if / when the repubs point out that it looks like wrong doing, they are pronounced to be racist for pointing it out.

On the flip side, if a repub does this... more than likely there will be a big investigation (possible by the Feds) all just to make the gov look really bad and possibly bring criminal charges on him to stop his political future.

The gov should have picked some other company's product if he wanted to leep thing looking like there is no wrong doing - so this time around the gov is thinking really slow, you know, stupid like.

This is something that can easily destroy his carreer when you realize who is running the Justice Department and they can bring charges and drag this all out even if there aren't any crimes being committed.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Goin Home said:


> It has the "appearance" of wrong doing (pay for play) and you can bet the dems will be making hay out of this shortly.
> 
> He's slow for not realizing that hawking the products of a company that a big donor is heavily invested in will cause that donor to make more money, so it looks not only really bad, but looks like the gov is helping his buddy make mo money.
> 
> ...


From another perspective, he chose to promote a proven treatment to the citizens of his state to save lives.
That treatment happened to be created by a campaign donor.
Do you know of any other company's products that is the same or more effective at treating COVID that he could have promoted?

Unless you have proof that he did it specifically to help a donor, this is just mudslinging.


----------



## Goin Home (Aug 15, 2021)

> Unless you have proof that he did it specifically to help a donor, this is just mudslinging


Exactly... and what do the dems try to do to anyone that may be more popular than them and beat them in elections???

That's right, they will run this thru the news media so long that voters will start thinking he's crooked, and / or they could get the Justice Department to open a big, public investigation and bring criminal charges against him even if he did nothing wrong

In politics, it's very important to appear to be doing everything above board - the gov failed to do that here because it has the look and feel of pay for play and he should have known how this would look to the public and he's just providing ammo to his enemies to use against him.

There are other early treatments available that are probably better than what the gov and his donor are selling (synthetic stuff where the long terms effects are unknown just like the so called vaxxines)

Everyone watching politics knows that when a politician is out talking up a product that benefits a donor, it has the looks and feel of pay for play, quid pro quo, or whatever one wants to call it.

Even if he did nothing wrong and nothing can be proven, that will not stop the left leaning news media to make him out to be a crook and if they play it long and hard enough, it could be the end of his career

He's starting to make the same mistakes Trump did which is simply to give his enemies ammo to use against him which is sad.

.Seems like each time a promising repub starts rolling good, they make elementary errors that gets them in to hot water.

I'd be very surprised if this does not blow up, and he's obviously worried about it by firing off letters to do damage control so it's not looking so good.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

And just like Trump, he'll fend off the media attacks and still be supported by the people.
The media used to be able to drive a narrative. They lost that control 4 years ago when they exposed their overt biases.
The people now decide for themselves.
If he's not our next VP, he'll win re-election in Florida, no sweat.


----------



## Goin Home (Aug 15, 2021)

Unless congress passes that voting bill to federalize all elections going forward.

Once that happens, it's not a matter of who votes, but a matter of who is counting the votes to quote their boy carl marx

After that, there won't be any reason to go vote because the dems will always control who wins.

The repubs will be lucky to have the occasional dog catcher win at the local level.




> The media used to be able to drive a narrative. They lost that control 4 years ago when they exposed their overt biases.


Uh huh, this doesn't explain why the media is still driving the narrative.

The whole reason some left leaning new outlets are talking negatively about biden's handling of the afgan pull out is just so they can say "see, we're fair and balanced... we even publicaly disagreed with biden"

It's all just games people play and the globalists will bring forth their one world government and one world leader while the repubs sit by doing nothing because many of them are globalists


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

If you're convinced of that which you type, why bother stating that DeSantis should have done something different? If he's damned either way, why bother?
It sounds like you've accepted a fate, but want to make suggestions that won't change the outcome just for the sake of it.

Any bill congress passes to try to enforce voting regulations on the states will be met with judicial challenge, and will likely fail to hold up.
The constitution is pretty clear. States get to run their own elections.


----------



## Goin Home (Aug 15, 2021)

> Any bill congress passes to try to enforce voting regulations on the states will be met with judicial challenge, and will likely fail to hold up.
> The constitution is pretty clear. States get to run their own elections.


Seeing we are now living in the age of lawlessness, that doesn't mean anything.

All they have to do is send antifa and blm to the justices homes and/or to their families homes and presto, these justices will be intimidated in to ruling the way the progressives want.




> why bother stating that DeSantis should have done something different? If he's damned either way, why bother?


It was really stupid to select a product that one of his major donors is heavily invested in.

That should be politics 101 - don't do things that appear to be wrong doing

So much of politics is bad optics and bad optics lead to bad things for politicians so he should have know better because it gives opportunity to his political enemies to damage him.

He obviously hasn't studied the Book of Proverbs, but that's not surprising seeing he's catholik


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Doesn't matter what he did/does, something else will be wrong.
If you're looking for the perfect man, I regret to inform you that you're roughly 2 thousand years too late.
And even he had lies cast against him and was murdered, so I'm not sure what you really expect from anyone else.

All is lost. Nothing really matters. Why try?
Right?


----------



## Goin Home (Aug 15, 2021)

You can take it to extremes if you want to... I'm saying he should be smarter than to be out selling the product of one of his major donors which makes it look like he's enriching his buddy - and of course everyone thinks he's getting campaign cash for doing this or even personal favors of some kind..

Sure it may be a lie for those left leaning new media types to think that, but on the other hand the appearance of impropriety often times does actually mean there is wrong doing going on.

Obviously he's not smart enough to figure this out all on his own, so maybe it would be a good idea to hire some advisors that can help keep him out of trouble

All one has to do is consider what other politicians did that got them in to trouble and don't do what they did.

Of course I had the benefit of my old man constantly telling me stuff like this (learn from your mistakes, and learn from the mistakes of others too), so maybe the gov didn't have a mean old man that was a mad-at-the-world Korean War vet who beat common sense in to his kid that would grow in to wisdom later.

This is the problem with repubs, they always seem to do stupid stuff that the liberal news media gets lots and lots of mileage out of. I guess it's hard to get good help anymore!


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Until I have the responsibility of keeping 22 million people safe from a world-wide pandemic, I'm going to defer to those who've actually done it.
It's easy to Monday morning quarterback the man.
Benefit of the doubt given, it could have literally been the best option for the people of his state, he expected the slings and arrows from his detractors, and took it anyways.
Sometimes the best thing to do isn't the easy thing to do.


----------



## Goin Home (Aug 15, 2021)

First thing that needs to be done is to be smart politically as to not draw un-necessary fire for obvious reasons

Then, do research in to a variety of medical scientists to get what they are saying about the new version of the flu that's been going around and learn / understand to ignore those that are politicizing this situation - Also learn / understand to ignore those making money or seeking power from this situation (this disqualifies his donor buddy)

Natural immunity is the very best way to stop this new version of the flu that's been going around considering there never has been a sucessful vaxxine for any known corona virus and it won't be any different for this one.

These are some foundational things that those in leadership must consider if they want to remain credible otherwise they'll just be folded in to the globalist agenda like good little comrades


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Referring to this as a flu is going to get any other opinion ignored. It's not influenza in any form. We cannot devalue the conversation by making exaggerated claims, and expect anyone to take us seriously.
Natural immunity is indeed best, in people who have a strong immune system. DeSantis was promoting Regeneron, an immune supplementation therapy, for patients who already had the infection and were not successfully fighting it off with their own immune system. It's the same treatment Trump was given when he got Covid last year.

There are lots of "shoulda/coulda/woulda" scenarios that anyone can speculate with after the fact.
That has no bearing on what one would do in the heat of the moment when people you're responsible for are dying.
Trying to play CYA politics while people are suffering is one of the lowest forms of gamesmanship there is.


----------



## Goin Home (Aug 15, 2021)

> Referring to this as a flu is going to get any other opinion ignored. It's not influenza in any form


That's a lie (CCP / globalist propaganda)... many medical scientists around the world are saying it is a novel (new) version of corona virus which was the only nig deal about it was that it was ... new. 

The flu IS in fact a corona virus and there are several known versions of it. (this is established science)

This is one way they have cooked the books to make it appear like there have been so many people die from "covid" is to count all that have died from the flu as having been covid. There are anywhere from 50 to as high as 80 thousand people that die from the flu in this country each year (before covid 19 ever came out)

You should start studying what real science is saying about all this and quit listening to propaganda which is probably 90% or more of all info being put out there.

Those making money off of this or getting to sit in a seat of power over others should be ignored as they are shills fort the globalists


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

No... Good Lord, no.
You are speaking complete and utter ignorance.
These are two completely different families of viruses. They vary in shape, infection method, symptoms, and transmission.
The only thing they have in common is they are mRNA based... but so are MOST viruses.
Show me this "established science", because everything I'm finding completely destroys that lie.
It's such a simple thing to understand, you can even learn the basics from their respective wiki articles.








Influenza - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org












Coronavirus - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





Pushing ignorant positions, and doing so with a presumption of authority on the matter, only drives people away from wanting to engage in the conversation.
You need to understand the foundational principles at work before you ever try to talk about the more advanced areas.
I strongly urge you to do more research, and stop regurgitating nonsense you found on the internet.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Goin Home said:


> That's a lie (CCP / globalist propaganda)... many medical scientists around the world are saying it is a novel (new) version of corona virus which was the only nig deal about it was that it was ... new.
> 
> The flu IS in fact a corona virus and there are several known versions of it. (this is established science)
> 
> ...



You post a lot about God and the Bible.
If you truly believe in what you post, why worry (or post) about any of it?
If God has a plan....don't worry about it. Any of it.


----------



## Goin Home (Aug 15, 2021)

> You are speaking complete and utter ignorance.


You really need to quit listing to fouci
I've got a lot of info from medical scientists that prove you and fuci wrong




> You post a lot about God and the Bible.
> If you truly believe in what you post, why worry (or post) about any of it?
> If God has a plan....don't worry about it. Any of it.


Somebody oughtta say something, cause most people (including those that claim to be Christians) get their info from the mainstream CCP news media

The groundwork has been ;laid for the coming anti-christ and his one world government.

If people aren't made away, everyone will walk right in to that trap and end up in hell

*Revelation 13:14-18*
And deceiveth them that dwell on the earth by the means of those miracles which he had power to do in the sight of the beast; saying to them that dwell on the earth, that they should make an image to the beast, which had the wound by a sword, and did live.
And he had power to give life unto the image of the beast, that the image of the beast should both speak, and cause that as many as would not worship the image of the beast should be killed.
And he causeth all, both small and great, rich and poor, free and bond, to receive a mark in their right hand, or in their foreheads:
And that no man might buy or sell, save he that had the mark, or the name of the beast, or the number of his name.
Here is wisdom. Let him that hath understanding count the number of the beast: for it is the number of a man; and his number is Six hundred threescore and six.

*Revelation 14:9-11*
And the third angel followed them, saying with a loud voice, If any man worship the beast and his image, and receive his mark in his forehead, or in his hand,
*The same shall drink of the wine of the wrath of God, which is poured out without mixture into the cup of his indignation; and he shall be tormented with fire and brimstone in the presence of the holy angels, and in the presence of the Lamb:*
And the smoke of their torment ascendeth up for ever and ever: and they have no rest day nor night, who worship the beast and his image, and whosoever receiveth the mark of his name.

Most folk ain't got no idea whassup these days... sad, ain't it?


----------



## Goin Home (Aug 15, 2021)

Here's an educational article that may be of interest to some from:








Coronavirus (COVID-19) Overview


COVID-19 is a new type of coronavirus that causes mild to severe cases. Here’s a quick guide on how to spot symptoms, risk factors, prevent spread of the disease, and find out what to do if you think you have it.




www.webmd.com





*What Is COVID-19?*
A coronavirus is a kind of common virus that causes an infection in your nose, sinuses, or upper throat. Most coronaviruses aren't dangerous.

In early 2020, after a December 2019 outbreak in China, the World Health Organization identified SARS-CoV-2 as a new type of coronavirus. The outbreak quickly spread around the world.

COVID-19 is a disease caused by SARS-CoV-2 that can trigger what doctors call a respiratory tract infection. It can affect your upper respiratory tract (sinuses, nose, and throat) or lower respiratory tract (windpipe and lungs).

It spreads the same way other coronaviruses do, mainly through person-to-person contact. Infections range from mild to deadly.

*SARS-CoV-2 is one of seven types of coronavirus*, including the ones that cause severe diseases like Middle East respiratory syndrome (MERS) and sudden acute respiratory syndrome (SARS). The other coronaviruses cause most of the colds that affect us during the year but aren’t a serious threat for otherwise healthy people.

And then they go on to LIE and claim there is no treatment... there is actually successful treatment available and if obtained early, it greatly decreases time of being sick with satan's latest little toy he's playing with


----------



## Any Beastie (Mar 19, 2021)

Here's counter insurance to all those wondering because they have been vaccinated if Goin Home has just condemned them to Hell: You cannot receive the Mark Of The Beast without knowing it. The jab is not the mark of the beast. Of course I have some disagreement with his portrayal of the new world order, but this is helpful in understanding Mark Of The Beast.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Goin Home said:


> You really need to quit listing to fouci
> I've got a lot of info from medical scientists that prove you and fuci wrong


I don't give two flips about Anthony Fauci and his back and forth medical opinions that have proven to be wrong time and time again.
I'm just stating, with absolute certainty, that coronaviruses and influenza viruses are different entities. Period.
Claiming they are the same because they share symptoms is incorrect. Symptoms are how your body reacts to an infection. The body has a few different responses that will match between coronaviruses and influenza viruses.
This does NOT mean that they are the same.

Provide your "info from medical scientists", or stop devaluing the conversation with nonsense.

I at least applaud you for doing some actual research on what the COVID-19 infection is, and what virus causes it. There are a lot of unbiased and good sources out there, as well as far too many bad ones.
I hope you paid close attention to the middle of the WebMD article you linked where it noted some differences between COVID, the common cold, and the flu.
Clearly, they are not the same.


----------



## Goin Home (Aug 15, 2021)

> I don't give two flips about Anthony Fauci


You and Dr Flip Flop ought to go play some golf er something

Covid-19 is one of 7 known coronavirus' that can infect humans. Period!

You really need to keep up with what's going on man!


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Goin Home said:


> Covid-19 is one of 7 known coronavirus' that can infect humans. Period!


Correct, and that has piss-all to do with your original claim about SARS-Cov-2 being "the flu".
"Influenza" (aka, "the flu") is not a coronavirus. Period!
Referring to it as such is ignorance. Even Fauci knows this. Maybe you _should_ spend some time with him, or any medical professional at all, for that matter.


----------



## Any Beastie (Mar 19, 2021)

Kauboy said:


> Correct, and that has piss-all to do with your original claim about SARS-Cov-2 being "the flu".
> "Influenza" (aka, "the flu") is not a coronavirus. Period!
> Referring to it as such is ignorance. Even Fauci knows this. Maybe you _should_ spend some time with him, or any medical professional at all, for that matter.


Some Symptoms on the endless list of covid symptoms are similar which is why so many compare it to the flu. No one claims it IS the flu, only that it is like the flu although we know the spike proteins make it quite different.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Any Beastie said:


> Some Symptoms on the endless list of covid symptoms are similar which is why so many compare it to the flu. No one claims it IS the flu, only that it is like the flu although we know the spike proteins make it quite different.


You say that... but whackadoo over here presents themselves to believe this is indeed "the flu".
Not "like" the flu, symptoms similar to the flue, but a "new version of the flu that's been going around".
And then proceeds to try to classify it as if influenza was a member of the corona virus family.


Goin Home said:


> The flu IS in fact a corona virus and there are several known versions of it. (this is established science)


@Any Beastie, never underestimate the level of absurdity that a zealot will go to for their cause.


----------



## Any Beastie (Mar 19, 2021)

Kauboy said:


> You say that... but whackadoo over here presents themselves to believe this is indeed "the flu".
> Not "like" the flu, symptoms similar to the flue, but a "new version of the flu that's been going around".
> And then proceeds to try to classify it as if influenza was a member of the corona virus family.
> 
> ...


I suppose some eat so much squirrel stew they become like squirrels and begin devouring nuts, and promptly become nuts... It's well established science.


----------



## Goin Home (Aug 15, 2021)

> It's well established science


It's all leading to the mark of the beast which will be "well established science" that will lead those that take it to eternity in hell.

Real science has been hijacked and politicized and made in to a deceptive weapon... so a word to the wise should be sufficient


----------



## Any Beastie (Mar 19, 2021)

THE JAB IS NOT THE MARK OF THE BEAST! YOU WILL NOT GO TO HELL IF YOU HAVE TAKEN IT OR IF YOU TAKE IT IN THE FUTURE!


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

Goin Home said:


> It's all leading to the mark of the beast which will be "well established science" that will lead those that take it to eternity in hell.
> 
> Real science has been hijacked and politicized and made in to a deceptive weapon... so a word to the wise should be sufficient


Get a Covid shot and go to hell? Stupid.


----------



## Goin Home (Aug 15, 2021)

For those that do not read what others write... let's review, shall we???

Here's what I said:


> It's all leading to the mark of the beast which will be "well established science" that will lead those that take it to eternity in hell.


Now, let's pay very close attention to the part where I said:
*It's all leading to the mark of the beast*

Ya see....if I were going to say it was the mark of the beast, I would have said "it is the mark of the beast" but after careful examination, you can clearly see that I never said "it is the mark of the beast"

No no... what I actually said was
*It's all leading to the mark of the beast*

So, before you git yer panties in a wad and flip out - maybe pay attention next time, eh?

What's going on is conditioning and control as the ground work is being laid for the coming one world leader who will have the actual mark of the beast.

When that time comes, most people will be conditioned to be good little comrades who will not question what their handlers instruct them to do... kinda like what many are doing right now!

So NOW is the time to make up one's mind... are you a good little comrade or not?


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Goin Home said:


> What's going on is conditioning and control as the ground work is being laid for the coming one world leader who will have the actual mark of the beast.
> 
> When that time comes, most people will be conditioned to be good little comrades who will not question what their handlers instruct them to do... kinda like what many are doing right now!


I actually agree with this.
The world has always been on a slow roll toward absolute tyranny, that being the anti-Christ.
Little by little, everything progresses to this point. We can slow it from time to time, like we tried to do with King George, and with Joseph Stalin, and with Adolf Hitler, and Mao, and Mussolini.
But evil always finds its way back to the driver's seat.

The new method of totalitarianism is medial tyranny. It started with SARS, then MERS, and now COVID, and we finally have a large percentage of the population willing to accept the words of those in power without a second thought.
We must be willing to resist if at all possible.
But the slow roll will continue, and there's nothing we can really do to stop it. I believe God's word, and it says this is inevitable.
However, it also says that accepting the mark will be a choice. It will not be forced.
As long as we still have the choice, we can deny the mark. History will be the judge of whether these shots are a precursor or not.
But for now, they're optional.


----------



## Any Beastie (Mar 19, 2021)




----------



## Goin Home (Aug 15, 2021)

> I believe you edited your response: before it implied quite clearly that the jab _was_ the mark of the beast


You believe wrong!

I did not edit anything because I never said it WAS the mark of the beast... I simply said it was LEADING to the mark of the beast


----------



## Any Beastie (Mar 19, 2021)

Goin Home said:


> You believe wrong!
> 
> I did not edit anything because I never said it WAS the mark of the beast... I simply said it was LEADING to the mark of the beast


You didn't edit anything....


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Any Beastie said:


> You didn't edit anything....


His only edit was to change the smiley at the end to be more crude.
We don't need to go throwing around accusations about members. Accept what they say at face value and do not harass each other.


----------



## Any Beastie (Mar 19, 2021)

Kauboy said:


> His only edit was to change the smiley at the end to be more crude.
> We don't need to go throwing around accusations about members. Accept what they say at face value and do not harass each other.


Yes, sir.
I'm sorry, @Goin Home , for being snappy and making presumptions.


----------



## Goin Home (Aug 15, 2021)

No problem... it's not like I've never done that myself from time to time


----------

